# What's the proper dosage



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 18, 2015)

I just got my clen in and was wondering what would be the proper dosage  to take ? It's 200mcg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2015)

You bought clen and don't know how much to take... c'mon Youngblood. Gotta do that homework.  Spend a few minutes and see what you can come up with.

Only info I will spoon feed you is you need taurine at 3g per day to help prevent cramps.


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 18, 2015)

Start at 20mcgs a day to acces your tolerance and move up as needed in 20mcg increments.  

You should have known how to run it before you bought it. Do u know the risks associated with clen?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok ok ... I did but when I read a add about it and then a couple of pages later you see somthing different about it ... So this is what happend I got it today and I tryed it at 20mcg and let me tell you about 30 min later dude I'm done I won't touch it anymore I don't want it , it gave me some real sharp pains in the chest and made me feel nauseous really bad it just made me feel way off no shaking but everything else so let's just say it dint sit well with me I think it was the whole chest pains. That I don't like mabe It just doesn't set with me so that being said no thanks!!!!! Mabe from some people but not me


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok this is what I seen online for the clen...
Day 1 - 20mcg
Day 2 - 40mcg
Day 3 - 60mcg
Day 4 - 80mcg
Day 5/10 - 100mcg
Day 11 - 80mcg
Day 12 - 60mcg
Day 13 - 40mcg
Day 14 - 20mcg
2 weeks off
Day 1 - 40mcg
Day 2 - 60mcg
Day 3 - 80mcg
Day 4 - 100mcg
Day 5/10 - 120mcg
Day 11 - 100mcg
Day 12 - 80mcg
Day 13 - 60mcg
Day 14 - 40mcg
This is one that I seen


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Clen is dog shit..  It's never done anything good for me..  I still have a bottle from like 5 years ago


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Ok this is what I seen online for the clen...
> Day 1 - 20mcg
> Day 2 - 40mcg
> Day 3 - 60mcg
> ...



The actual way to run clen does not have a set dosage like test. I always start at 40mcg but thats the thing...you start low then taper up every day until you get the shakes...in your case I would start at 10mcg...next day 20mcg and so on. Once you get the shakes then you drop the dosage back down 10mcg and stay there. That is your dose for the remainder of the two weeks you have left to take it. Then after being off for two weeks you know better where to start and taper to. 

My experience with clen has never lost me any fat but it has helped keep fat off while on it. Its a thermogenic so its going to work its just not a bad ass fat eater that shreds you up so dont expect it to be anything else than a piece of the puzzle or another tool in the tool box


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's the reason why I even asked and put this up cause you hear everything under the sun about stuff just thought I would come to the family and ask and get this perfect answer thank you cobra !!!! Yea I'm going to just keep it in the tool box for awhile and when I'm ready again Ill deff give that a go


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 20, 2015)

Most UG clen is fake BTW.


----------

